# Magpie Bird Strange Behaviour



## katieandiggy (Jul 24, 2018)

I’m not sure if everybody is familiar with Magpie birds... I think you do have them in the US, they are common here in the U.K.

For the last 2 days I’ve had one in my garden acting very strange. It is frantically running up and down the garden, running around on the trampoline, running around the outside of my shed, I mean frantically. It’s also allowing me to get very very close to it which I find very unusual as I think they are normally very timid.

I opened the shed and it’s now gone inside. 

I’m not sure if it’s ill? Any ideas on that kind of behaviour?


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2018)

Could it possibly have a nest that it either now can't get too or something keeps getting by it? Or possibly a baby that got somewhere that she can't get too it?


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 24, 2018)

wellington said:


> Could it possibly have a nest that it either now can't get too or something keeps getting by it? Or possibly a baby that got somewhere that she can't get too it?



I did think that maybe a baby was stuck but I can’t hear anything. 
I’ll keep looking. I was worried it was sick or something. Very strange, not seen anything like it before.


----------



## EdMurphy (Jul 24, 2018)

wellington said:


> Could it possibly have a nest that it either now can't get too or something keeps getting by it? Or possibly a baby that got somewhere that she can't get too it?


I would think it would be something on this line too.
Here the Killdeer bird nests on the ground and will fake a broken wing to try and draw you away from it's nest if you get to close.
Magpies are very smart, like a crow, so I would guess it's either trying to draw you to or away from something.
They also mate for life so it could be a problem with it's partner not just a nest or babies.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm thinking the bird's fledgling has gotten down on the ground and the mother can't get to it.


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 24, 2018)

I think it must be behind my shed. It’s a tiny gap, there is no way I can get down there, I’ll have to take a torch and have a look.


----------



## no one (Jul 24, 2018)

I love Magpie birds!! Rescued one last year. That was awsome!! And now making friends with a Magpie family in my street. They know me, such smart birds. I interact with them. I make a sound and they know it's me walking down the street. I feed them after I made my sound. They also visit my garden a lot.

Does the Magpie makes a sound while running around? I find that they are very vocal. It is extremely hot here in the Netherlands. They have it hot too, you can see. Mouth more open.
If there was a youngling I think you would here it.They "talk" to each other a lot. Strange...
Do you know where the nest is? Maybe there is a sort of predator around? I don't know...


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 24, 2018)

*debora* said:


> I love Magpie birds!! Rescued one last year. That was awsome!! And now making friends with a Magpie family in my street. They know me, such smart birds. I interact with them. I make a sound and they know it's me walking down the street. I feed them after I made my sound. They also visit my garden a lot.
> 
> Does the Magpie makes a sound while running around? I find that they are very vocal. It is extremely hot here in the Netherlands. They have it hot too, you can see. Mouth more open.
> If there was a youngling I think you would here it.They "talk" to each other a lot. Strange...
> Do you know where the nest is? Maybe there is a sort of predator around? I don't know...



They are smart birds, I read some about them today and it said that they can recognise humans. 

I haven’t seen a nest at all but there are huge oak trees at the bottom of my garden so is possible it’s up there. Not heard any chicks calling either, just can’t think of what else it could be. It honestly looked like it had lost its mind.


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2018)

Any kind of predictor hanging around? Even a cat that normally isn't around? Just a thought.
Let us know when you get it figured out if you do. Hope she's not sick. 
Maybe just wanted to entertain you lol


----------

